# external hard drive sharing



## amr1809 (Apr 10, 2008)

i have a 500g external hard drive which i cannot share over my network.
i have allowed drive to be shard over the network. both networks have same workgroup name. i have an internal drive which is shared and access is allowed to that with no problem. i have edited registry (ipsstacksize) and followed all solutions previously given but still no luck. i keep getting same error message with access deined and size is too large. etc. anyone please help me. many thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We need to see the exact error message, a screen shot would be best.


----------



## amr1809 (Apr 10, 2008)

i get' not enough storage space is available to process this command'.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

- Start, Run, REGEDIT
- Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters
- Edit the IRPStackSize
- Set it to a DWORD value of 15 (or more, valid range 11-50)
- NOTE: If IRPStackSize doesn't exist, create a new DWORD entry for it
- Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management
- Set the PagedPoolSize to 0
- Exit REGEDIT and reboot


----------



## amr1809 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you for the reply. I have done this but am still unable to share the hard drive. Btw, I have done the above registry edit to both PC's - is this correct?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, that's fine.

Here's a couple of pages on possible fixes, that issue has multiple root causes.

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-223178.php

http://www.msfn.org/board/lofiversion/index.php/t62001.html


----------



## ITTechspec044 (Apr 18, 2008)

Is it a western digital external drive. and is it attached to an XP machine with a USB cable?

I had the same exact problem, but when I connected it with the firewire cable, I was able to share it. Can't tell you why, but I guess that access speed has something to do with it.


----------



## amr1809 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
Its an Iomega 500gig external drive. attached via usb; no firewire port available.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Access speed has nothing to do with the issue, the network connection is not speed sensitive.


----------

